# Hydrogen vs. Electricity Road Trip to Lake Tahoe



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

"t's 7:05 am as Jay and I climb aboard our mounts and back out of our respective parking spaces. At 7:07 am we're lined up outside the building, waiting for the first traffic signal of the trip to turn green. I'm piloting the 2016 Toyota Mirai and Jay is behind the wheel of our 2016 Tesla Model X. Both cars are filled with their respective fuels and headed for an eventual rendezvous at the Basecamp Hotel in South Lake Tahoe."

https://www.edmunds.com/toyota/mira...n-vs-electricity-road-trip-to-lake-tahoe.html


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing about your trek. On a Thursday the supercharger network along I-5 should not be too bad. I drove up the coast in my Model S just a couple of weeks ago and saw just a couple of other Teslas.


----------



## eieigoto (Jan 17, 2017)

just a couple of other Teslas.
บาคาร่า


----------

